# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Sagehen...Unique Western USA Grouse

## luv2safari

Clouds of sagehen (sage grouse) fed the pioneers as they emigrated out west. They are now threatened, but there are still huntable numbers in a few places. I'm fortunate to live only 130 miles from one of the better spots. We have a short two week season with a 2 bird/day limit with 4 in possession after the second day.

Many hunters don't like them as table fare, but my household covets them. They're a big bird and are strong fliers. I shot my first one 62 years ago and still get goosebumps on opening day.

These birds represent 16 miles of walking over volcanic rocks and around the sage scrub. Little Rosie and my 14 y/o grandson Owen loved every mile of it.  :Have A Nice Day:  Owen's dad got his first ever sagehen this trip, too.

----------


## Gibo

Very cool  :Cool:  

What else lives out there?

----------


## stug

Nice, like the GWP (I've had 3 of them)

----------


## Sideshow

@luv2safari I here they are just as sporting as there Scottish cousins  :Thumbsup: !
Only read about them in Feild & Stream.

----------


## luv2safari

> Very cool  
> 
> What else lives out there?


We have some elk; we saw a 7X7 ancient bull. There are also mule deer, chuckar, blue grouse up high, cottontails, antelope, and some mountain and valley quail...very few of either in this spot. It's open federal land with cattle grazing and free access.

I turned down a pretty good 4X4 mulie buck last week while deer and blue grouse hunting with my Kreighoff 16/16/7X65R drilling. I've taken so many mulies in my 58 years of hunting them that I just felt like giving him a break. It felt good.

----------


## luv2safari

Side...

They tend to flush wild and do especially when in large flocks. There's always one old rooster or hen that has an eye out for bobcats and coyotes. 

We're a bit taller than those, and the sagehen bugger out fast. They will fly for 1-4 miles and seemingly set, but that's deceiving. They act like they set and fly very low over the sage and ridges, then on again. 

I love the bird, both as sport and on a plate. They have dark breasts and lighter legs and thighs.

----------


## luv2safari

> Nice, like the GWP (I've had 3 of them)


That Rosie is a HOOT! Notice in the pictures she's ready to go hunting and to heck with posing.  :Psmiley:

----------

